# discontinued Camelbak Blowfish 20



## GoBraves012 (May 25, 2008)

I read some great reviews on the Camelbak Blowfish and see that that "Blowfish 20" has been discontinued and can be had for about $50. Is it worth buying to newer model? Does anyone know anything about the older model? Thanks!


----------



## michamatt (Aug 11, 2012)

i concur (yay 5 posts i can finally make a thread now asking how to get started in mtn biking...)


----------

